# Catching returns from growfsiso in script



## bluetick (Feb 3, 2009)

I am looking for a way to get the error and competion returns from growisofs. Simple version of section. 
Thanks for any help.

if [ $USED -lt $BURNSIZE ] ; then
        capcam
 else
    if [ $USED -ge $BURNSIZE ]; then
          exec ${GROWISOFS} -dvd-compat -Z ${DEVICE} -J -R ${BURNLIST}

  if "good return"; then
           cdir ## clear dir
           capcam ## restart capture
          else
    if "bad return"; then
        ndir   ## move things around till we fix problem
        capcam
      exit 1
    fi


fi


----------



## danger@ (Feb 3, 2009)

the return value is contained within the special variable called [font="Courier New"]$?[/font]


----------

